# aviary



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

i am looking at adding an aviary onto my loft so that the birds can get outside, this will also serve as a bathing area, as well as a landing board. does anyone have a set of plans for building one of these? i'm terrible at coming up with these things on my own, but since i see these on so many lofts in the pics on this board i figured it couldn't hurt to ask. i hope aviary is the right work, i'm talking about the wedge shaped wire enclosures usually hung off the side or front of the loft, the trap is usually inside this, and large flip down doors exist to allow them out to see while they are shut in.
thanks again


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

aarongreen123 said:


> i am looking at adding an aviary onto my loft so that the birds can get outside, this will also serve as a bathing area, as well as a landing board. does anyone have a set of plans for building one of these? i'm terrible at coming up with these things on my own, but since i see these on so many lofts in the pics on this board i figured it couldn't hurt to ask. i hope aviary is the right work, i'm talking about the wedge shaped wire enclosures usually hung off the side or front of the loft, the trap is usually inside this, and large flip down doors exist to allow them out to see while they are shut in.
> thanks again


We don't have any plans for the aviary but I've got a pretty good picture that you could look at that shows the aviary really good. If you want me to, I can send it to you.
Well, I'll just post it here. Hold on...............


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

*alll the answers*

you always have all the answers, that is exactly what i'm trying to build. it seems like it would be beneficial for the birds, do you feel like it is worth doing? that looks like it is build entirely of 2x2 and hardware cloth, is that the case? thanks!
aaron


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

aarongreen123 said:


> you always have all the answers, that is exactly what i'm trying to build. it seems like it would be beneficial for the birds, do you feel like it is worth doing? *that looks like it is build entirely of 2x2 and hardware cloth,* is that the case? thanks!
> aaron


You got it! Definately worth building. The birds need a way to get out into the fresh air and sunshine AND rain.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

*wire*

is the wire stapled to the outside of the 2x2 or in inside on the part that the aviary door is on?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

The wire on the front and sides is stapled on the outside. The bottom/floor part, the wire is stapled onto the top of the frame. On our loft, after Everett stapled the wire to the outside, he put trim boards on top of that so you couldn't actually see the wire/staples, but he hasn't done that on the other lofts that he built.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

If you made it rectangle shaped, your birds would even have more room.
Just something to consider, easier to build also.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

*square*

i thought about building it square. i guess i was thinking that the wedge shape afforded the birds something to land on easier as they would be able to approach it vertically and have a flat board to land on, but i'm not a pigeon so i don't know how important that is. i do agree that it would provide significantly more room. what are the groups' thoughts on that?


----------



## niall (Apr 25, 2008)

could u post a pic with the hinged door down?thank u


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

niall said:


> could u post a pic with the hinged door down?thank u


I don't have a picture of this particular loft with the door open. It was built for someone else and the loft has since been moved down to NC. There's a picture on this page: 
http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/WidowhoodLoftPage.html
of our loft which is similiar to the smaller one and one of the doors is open. We actually put a stick under our door so that it extends out instead of down and the birds use it as a landing board.


----------



## niall (Apr 25, 2008)

thank you very much for takeing time 2 post the pic.much apreciated


----------

